# I GET IT BACK WEDNESDAY!



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah, my car is in the shop right now getting the bumper hood grill and fenders painted up. I put a Sport grill in it and an aftermarket bumper.. I'll post pics in here next week of it before/after so yall can tell me what yall think!


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the results, so post those pics soon. I actually just installed my new Nismo exhast for my alty se-r about 2 weeks ago so im loving it. Got it as a special through berktechnology so it was a good buy. I also ordered the Racingline FSTB to so that should be arriving in a few days. Ill do a little review once installed. Anyways post those pics when the job is done!


----------

